# wade fishing belt



## joefisherman (Jan 7, 2013)

I was hoping that someone on 2cool can give me some advice and/or recommendations. I would like to purchase some wade fishing belts for my 3 sons. Should I go with the standard in-stock from Academy. Everlast or tournament choice? Or maybe there is a web site that i should investigate and order one. If i can get them each a belt, they can maintain their own tackle, lures etc. Leaves more time for me to be in the water. Help, please. thanks


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

How old are your sons? 
How often do they wade?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Just order Hookset gear and be done with it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

capfab said:


> Just order Hookset gear and be done with it.


x2. I should have bought my son one when I bought mine at the fishing show. He keeps grabbing mine before I get a chance to.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

X3 on Ordering from hookset. Will last them a very long time and will have the best chance of fitting them. The belt will grow with them rather, due to the latching system that is used.

Three posts, three hookset recommendations.. I say go with it!


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

If you want one that holds a tackle box, I would use the Fish-n-wade


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the recommendations!

Stiles,
We do offer a bag attachment for our belts for anglers that prefer to carry their tackle at the hip. It attaches to the belt with the same high strength material we use for our actual belt (not velcro), and can be placed anywhere on the belt that the user chooses. The pouch is sold as "single" or "double", accommodating one or two standard size Plano tackle boxes.


----------



## joefisherman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help. My sons are 13 15 and 19. the two older ones may be kayaking soon. they enjoy the wade fishing. We wanted to get started this weekend but the winds were a bit strong. I will definitely go the HOOKSET route. Thanks


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

joefisherman said:


> Thanks for the help. My sons are 13 15 and 19. the two older ones may be kayaking soon. they enjoy the wade fishing. We wanted to get started this weekend but the winds were a bit strong. I will definitely go the HOOKSET route. Thanks


Good choice.Belts will last them a VERY LONG time !


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

capfab said:


> Just order Hookset gear and be done with it.


This


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Fish N' Hunt is a good option.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

Good choice going with Hookset. Their stringers are a must have too. I'm sure u got ur hands full buying 3 sets, but all their gear will last them long enough until they're outta the house. Lol. They also carry an over the shoulder tackle box that I got at the Hou show that works well and stays out of the water and out of the way. Sounds like fun fishing with ur sons. Can't wait till I'm doing the same with mine. Good luck.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Another vote for Hookset. Great product and great folks supporting it.


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

If quality and customer service mean anything to you - Hookset is the way to go....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Get them to try on the belts. I would try to get the biggest belt for the 13 and 15 that they can wear so it will be big enough in a few years and not hopefully out grow it.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Their belts will fit a kid all the way to a "full size" man. The entire belt is made to latch at any length and they Are very generous in the amount of material allowed for the belt...


--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Fyi, Ive got the hookset belt and a single and double box pouch and you can attach a
shoulder strap to them and use them over the shoulder style wade box. Great Product and durable.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the Academy H2O Quickdraw. No need for an over the shoulder box anymore. Has plenty of D-rings for the net, boga, water bottle and whatever else.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive never used a hook-set so cant give my opinion on those, but Fish n Wade ones from academy are pretty awesome. I wanna say they come with everything you need such as pliers, stringer, and tackle box but I could be very wrong on that. 
Fishing tackle unlimited also had a very nice belt


----------



## glgardnerjr (Apr 15, 2009)

Especially for teenagers I'd go with the WadeAid http://www.wadeaid.com/ Simply because it offers a degree of flotation and when you step off in a hole or especially if you are wading the surf and get caught in a rip that flotation can be REALLY helpful. Teenagers will push the limits which is why that is what I bought my son who is now 19. I've had mine for at least 10 years so durability is not an issue.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I really like my wadeaid because of the additional backsupport. I wish the hookset ones had that.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the EZ Wade. Good solid rod holders, a little flotation, and great back support. They have adjustable belts so they should fit all your boys until they are full grown. They carry them at academy or ezwade.com. Great customer support, owner is easy to get a hold of if you ever need it.


----------



## shrimpinANDpimpin (Mar 19, 2013)

*HookSet*

I prefer HookSet. If you get one with all the flotation and you are fishing in more than waste deep water you have to fight the belt the hole time because its wants to float up with the water level. Or you have to tighten so much it is uncomfortable. HookSet is the best all around belt made and is made right here in texas by fisherman so you know it made for the things you need it to do


----------



## saltgrass_mafia (Mar 25, 2013)

Hookset is awesome gear backed by good folks that stand behind their product. Love all my Hookset equipment.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Especially for teenagers I'd go with the WadeAid http://www.wadeaid.com/ Simply because it offers a degree of flotation and when you step off in a hole or especially if you are wading the surf and get caught in a rip that flotation can be REALLY helpful. Teenagers will push the limits which is why that is what I bought my son who is now 19. I've had mine for at least 10 years so durability is not an issue.


This...they will float you lol.

TH


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

For you guys that own hookset, can you post up some pictures of them?

Thx


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I got the Fish-n-Hunt wade belt and man it has excellent back support and I love the utility pockets and rod holder is great. They have all different sizes from youth small to adult XL ... Customer service is a known strong point for this company


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I would go wadeaid personally but they are kind of pricey. Had mine for years and it still looks and performs great.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

All the other frills are unneeded. Pliers, can holder, whatever. They are cheap pieces of junk that will be trashed shortly anyway.


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

joefisherman said:


> I was hoping that someone on 2cool can give me some advice and/or recommendations. I would like to purchase some wade fishing belts for my 3 sons. Should I go with the standard in-stock from Academy. Everlast or tournament choice? Or maybe there is a web site that i should investigate and order one. If i can get them each a belt, they can maintain their own tackle, lures etc. Leaves more time for me to be in the water. Help, please. thanks


Hit up the boys at Hookset. Good gear and good guys.


----------



## datboityrone (Mar 27, 2013)

Everlast.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Hookset for sure!! I've bought a bunch for friends and myself. Great product and great folks at Hookset!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Is Hookset gear only available on line or can you go and look at and try on the belts first.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Cmac4075 said:


> View attachment 596354
> 
> 
> All the other frills are unneeded. Pliers, can holder, whatever. They are cheap pieces of junk that will be trashed shortly anyway.


Thanks


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

I know Port Oconnor Rod and Gun has em. Not sure what other outlets have them. They are one size fits ALL though. I looked at your profile and your occupation isn't sumo, so you should be good!


----------

